# Intrest check, Twin AC24ls kits.



## Farfle (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all, Me and my boss bought 5 of these AC24LS motors to do two conversions. Two twin motor setups and one spare. For those who do not know, the AC24L motors have an endbell that needs some machining work to install a bearing and make them useable. Plus, they are probably not enough motor by themselves to run a larger car. So, I will be building two of these twin motor adapter plates, and if I am going to build a jig to machine two, It is easy to build more.

Who would be interested in an aluminum twin motor adapter plate with a built in belt tensioning system to support a belt drive of a user selectable ratio for around the 2000 dollar mark with motors? ill update the thread with some cad drawings in a bit.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello there, I have been very interested in these motors ever since they came up for sale. have been trying to collect as many photos of these motors I can ,to explore the possibility of a siamese twin confguration. I could use your input if ever you take the back cover off of one of these.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Many inside pics on this page: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/azure-dynamics-ac24ls-motors-81166p14.html


----------

